
SensorTape: Sensor network in the form factor of a tape - uptown
https://www.fastcodesign.com/3057157/mit-has-invented-the-crazy-sensor-loaded-duct-tape-of-the-future
======
Animats
That's cute. Now to make it a mass-produced product. LED strips [1] are very
similar; they're long strips with LEDs and a simple ASIC in one package, wired
end to end in long rolls. You plug power and a bitstream into one end and can
control each LED independently. Cheap, and popular at Burning Man. If someone
can find a volume market for this, it should be easy to get it made.

[1]
[https://www.adafruit.com/products/1138?gclid=CMnogdfklssCFU9...](https://www.adafruit.com/products/1138?gclid=CMnogdfklssCFU9cfgodvhQJhQ)

